# wheel spacing



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Need a dimension for wheel spacing gage for N scale rolling stock. Did some searches on here but found nothing. Could someone give me the ideal distance between wheels for smooth rolling cars? Does one measure the inside distance between the wheels or try to get a point to point measurement of the flanges, or another measurement...... As a tool maker I have no problem making what I need, just need to know what dimension works best. Thanks
in advance for any help that can be given.

Airshot


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm sure a look around at the NMRA website will give you what you need...

WWW.NMRA.Org


----------



## wnewbury (Dec 2, 2013)

Fifer sells a metal NMRA gauge.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, get the NMRA gauge, either at your local hobby shop or online. It is a wheel and track gauge and is essential for trouble free operation.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Finally found the dimension I was looking for, in case anyone else is interested the dimension for the inside of wheels, that is inside of flange back to back is .297" min. according to NMRA standards. I am going to use a .300 gage (spacer) to set the inside wheel spacing and see how well that works. I have a number of cars with wheels less than
that and have had issues with them going over switches. So.....we will see.......

Airshot


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Measuring between backside of flanges? Wouldn't you wanna measure the outside as that sits on the rails? I just thought maybe if some wheels were slightly thicker or thinner then measuring from the inside might not give consistent gauges if the wheels are a few thou fatter or skinnier.

I ended up buying a coupler height gauge for setting up my coupler conversions. It came with rail and wheel gauges built in as well. I saw your other thread, and if you end up switching couplers on some cars it's a super handy tool to get them setup properly, trip pin height and everything.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

You have some good points on wheel spacing however that dimen was taken from the NMRA website so I can only assume that the wheels must be of a uniform dimen to allow that to be good. The cars that I had problems with were gaged much narrower than the recommended dimen, when I reset them to the spec size all the problems disappeared. As far as changing couplers and heights, I haven't gotten that far yet. Just recently got back into the hobby and have a budget, most of the budget has been used to get the layout up and running and some basic scenery to give a realistic appearance. Now that that is done, next step is possibly couplers and or setting up for two train operation. My small layout has the capability just need the extra power supplies and wiring to go with it. Never ending project for both time and money.

Airshot


----------

